# Hello, new lass over here



## Shappyra (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey there, Im new here and not sure where to start..
But I am willing to RP/Chat with anyone and about anything ya want
I am on Skype(Peledyte1) and Discord(Shapyra)
Feel free to add me c:


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 6, 2017)

YAY NEW PEEPS!


Shappyra said:


> Hey there, Im new here and not sure where to start..


When you say that you're "new here" do you mean the fandom or FAF?


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> YAY NEW PEEPS!
> 
> When you say that you're "new here" do you mean the fandom or FAF?


The forums, I am quite aware what FA is


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 6, 2017)

Shappyra said:


> The forums, I am quite aware what FA is


Cool, cool...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 6, 2017)

You play much videogames?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

A new girl?

Nah. I'm not THAT desperate. welcome to the forums.





















pwease wuv me. I need hugz.


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> You play much videogames?


Oh yes, mostly singleplayer ones. I was never good at communicating with people


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> A new girl?
> 
> Nah. I'm not THAT desperate. welcome to the forums.
> 
> ...



Awh well..shame...







I will give you hugz, comah here


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 6, 2017)

Wii U? Super Smash Bros.? Zelda? 




No it's NOT a coincidence that these are all Nintendo.


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Wii U? Super Smash Bros.? Zelda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never had a Wii U, but I know about some about Nintendo


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello new person, what's the buzz?

So why do you come here? New to the fandom? New to this site?


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Hello new person, what's the buzz?
> 
> So why do you come here? New to the fandom? New to this site?



To this site, I wanted to look for new friends


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 6, 2017)

Shappyra said:


> To this site, I wanted to look for new friends


Best way to do that is to identify your interests and follow those who most appropriately fit what you're looking for. People come to this site for different reasons, some strange, others mellow. The forums here usually are pretty friendly, but on the main site, it's much different.


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Jan 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Best way to do that is to identify your interests and follow those who most appropriately fit what you're looking for. People come to this site for different reasons, some strange, others mellow. The forums here usually are pretty friendly, but on the main site, it's much different.


agreed


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forums.
I'm sure you'll find something here that tickles your fancy... or other things.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Shappyra said:


> I was never good at communicating with people



Don't worry I bet everyone here who came on was never good at talking to others until now.


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 6, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Best way to do that is to identify your interests and follow those who most appropriately fit what you're looking for. People come to this site for different reasons, some strange, others mellow. The forums here usually are pretty friendly, but on the main site, it's much different.



Right, thank you


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 7, 2017)

Sooo... what _are _you into?


----------



## Royn (Jan 7, 2017)

_*LICK*  Hello._


----------



## davydonovan (Jan 7, 2017)

A most gracious welcome. Please make sure to tip your server at the end of your stay.


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 7, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Sooo... what _are _you into?


Hmmm, biology, PC games, equestrianship and art..Thats all really
How about you?


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 7, 2017)

Royn said:


> _*LICK*  Hello._


Thank you *Gives a bear hug*


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 7, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> A most gracious welcome. Please make sure to tip your server at the end of your stay.


Thank you, i will* tries to find money*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jan 16, 2017)

What about vore? Btw, it's been a while since we last talked hasn't it?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 16, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> What about vore? Btw, it's been a while since we last talked hasn't it?


You and your vore is unreal, it's almost grotesque.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome to the furums ^-^ Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Drillkiller (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm also new......to the forums at least....I've been thinking of doing a monster hunter rp if you'd be interested


----------



## Khazius (Jan 16, 2017)

Drillkiller said:


> I'm also new......to the forums at least....I've been thinking of doing a monster hunter rp if you'd be interested


Welcome as well then ^-^


----------



## poproxxy (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm new too!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 17, 2017)

Shappyra said:


> Hmmm, biology, PC games, equestrianship and art..Thats all really
> How about you?


I love playing Nintendo games! My favorite class is math, and I have been getting back into minecraft a bit...


----------



## Sagt (Jan 17, 2017)

Shappyra said:


> Hmmm, biology, PC games, equestrianship and art..Thats all really
> How about you?


Do you have a favourite game?


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello, I'm pretty new around here and was wondering if you still where looking for people to rp with, if your still looking you can drop me a line at Skype(the_worst_ctis) at discord(Letmun#1831) or trillian (Vakka97), I can't wait to hear back.


----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Jan 24, 2017)

COME JOIN MY DISCORD: Discord


----------



## Miss.Nyx (Jan 24, 2017)

Hiya! I'm new also! How are you?


----------



## Drillkiller (Jan 25, 2017)

Miss.Nyx said:


> Hiya! I'm new also! How are you?


Why hello there miss nyx


----------



## Drillkiller (Jan 25, 2017)

Drillkiller said:


> Why hello there miss nyx


Also welcome


----------



## Miss.Nyx (Jan 26, 2017)

Drillkiller said:


> Also welcome


Hello! Thank you, how are you? :3


----------



## Shappyra (Feb 5, 2017)

Miss.Nyx said:


> Hiya! I'm new also! How are you?


Sorry for the really late reply....But WELCOME! 



Lcs said:


> Do you have a favourite game?


I can't really say, there are so many that I spent days on


----------



## Miss.Nyx (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you!!❤ how was everyone's weekend? Setting could be coffee shop!


----------



## Drillkiller (Feb 14, 2017)

Miss.Nyx said:


> Thank you!!❤ how was everyone's weekend? Setting could be coffee shop!


Both weekends since that time have been very good, also sorry I'm not around much, weekends are good but work is always hectic


----------

